
Cryptocurrency exchange CEO gone missing - g3rv4
https://idax.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360037327571-Urgent-announcement-about-current-situation-of-IDAX-Global
======
al2o3cr
Missing _with_ the keys to the cold wallets, to be specific
[https://www.ccn.com/crypto-exchange-idax-missing-ceo-exit-
sc...](https://www.ccn.com/crypto-exchange-idax-missing-ceo-exit-scam/)

